# Do I need snow chains for my Quad?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I just purchased a used 2011 Kawi 750 brute force with warn winch & moose plow. My driveway is about 1/2 from the road. There is a part of the driveway that is very steep. Should I plan to buy snow chains for the quad? 

Is it needed? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Try it without. If you have a paved drive chains are gonna scratch it up. I've run them both ways. You can also throw some weight on the rear rack, it does help too.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It sounds like you are going to need chains and maybe even put some weights on the back rack. I have plowed with and with out chains and plowing with chains makes a huge difference.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

This might be a dumb question but... Do I get them for front & rear, or just rear?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RichTJ99;1498128 said:


> This might be a dumb question but... Do I get them for front & rear, or just rear?


This is what I have always been tolled and this is what I do - If it's an automatic put them only on the rear and if it's a manual you can put them on the front and rear.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

To be honest, if its paved and you don't see allot of ICE then no chains would be needed.

Paved and Ice, chains will make a big diff.

Gravel or dirt, chains will help allot as well.

For the most part, use 4wd and low, throw 80-100lbs on the back rack and you should be good to go

(PS, chains on the rear only if you need them)


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my vote would be for chains as well they make a big differance but what type of material is the drive how much snow are you pushing and due you have drifts and such?

Pics would help.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I think I am going to get chains. My driveway is 1/2 to 3/4 to the street. It is blacktop based but steep.

I saw a set on ebay, I dont know if that is the right thing for my 2011 Kawi 750. The seller said they are a pain in the neck to install.

Any ideas if this is a good buy? I would be happy to support our website sponsors if someone has a suggestion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23056293632...em=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr

Thanks,
Rich


----------

